# Early bagger



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 7, 2011)

So my doe isnt due until June but alreay she is bagged up pretty good. She has beeen slowley filling for weeks. And today I looked and her business is a little swollen, what is going on? Why would she bag so early? Is this ok, wont that milk be bad by the time she kids? I know shes bred because there is a buck with them now and she has not come back in heat. Also the buck that bred her is not proven, in fact just the opposit, my friend had several does "bred " to him but none took, so maybe this is a false pregnancy? Would her body think its pregnant if he penetrated her but is sterile?  I try to feel for movement but she moves around too much and its difficult, this is my first breeding so Im a newbie.      
:/


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is it possible she was bred earlier and is due before June?


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 16, 2011)

Maybe she knows our doe Bambi....that little hussy has had a swollen hoo-hoo and decent little udder since she came here...THE LAST WEEK OF FEBRUARY!  Yup...you read it...almost 2 months at least looking all "ready to pop" and still no babies!  Your doe probably heard the trick from Bambi to keeping all the attention on her...build and udder with a puffy twee and watch the people FLOCK to you!


I mean...dates could be wrong and such...but don't hold your breath...we have been holding ours and we are now BLUE IN THE FACE and STILL that goat is pregnant!  

Just saying...don't worry too much...bet it's all just a goaty mind game and if you worry then the goat wins! (And if you have kids before Bambi kids I will EAT MY SHIRT!)


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 21, 2011)

She is huuuge and her bag continues to get bigger and bigger. Im certain of when she was bred because the buck is not ours, we took her to be bred at a friends down the road. I cant imagine her walking around like this for 2 more months! This is crazy. We did take her to try to breed earlier on but he never bred her and then she went into to heat in January and let the other buck breed her. Would she let a buck breed her if she was already pregnant and would he even be interested? IDK Shes making me crazy lol Oh well I guess it will be what it will be


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 21, 2011)

Have you tried milking her? I was recently told you can milk them before they kid. Don't know anything other then I was told I could milk before she gave birth.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 21, 2011)

I was thinking about that today. Would it take away from the baby? Her bag is huge. Then what about the colostrum for the baby? Anybody know about this? I would love to milk her if it wont cause issues. Shes very healthy, get grain daily, free ranges daily and gets lots of good hay along with minerals and a pregnancy tonic occasionally from Mollys Herbals. Thanks!!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 21, 2011)

I would be afraid that if she is pregnant milking her would bring on labor.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 21, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I would be afraid that if she is pregnant milking her would bring on labor.


X's 2.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 21, 2011)

G&H Farms said:
			
		

> She is huuuge and her bag continues to get bigger and bigger. Im certain of when she was bred because the buck is not ours, we took her to be bred at a friends down the road. I cant imagine her walking around like this for 2 more months! This is crazy. We did take her to try to breed earlier on but he never bred her and then she went into to heat in January and let the other buck breed her. Would she let a buck breed her if she was already pregnant and would he even be interested? IDK Shes making me crazy lol Oh well I guess it will be what it will be


Yes, it is possible for a buck to mount once a doe has already been bred. It could be that once she was bred her horemones went into overload and fooled her & the other buck into thinking she was in heat(happened with one of my does early on in her pregnancy). I would prepare for her due date to be in line with the first breeding.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 21, 2011)

DO NOT TRY TO MILK HER

My large breed goats tend to start building their udders 3 mos before they're due.  The Nigerians usually around 6 weeks prior, but some start even earlier.  Not unusual at all.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 22, 2011)

She could very well have been bred the 1st time. 

I agree, don't milk her.  You could disrupt colostrum production for the babies.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 22, 2011)

Several dairy (cattle) farms milk cows prior to freshening.  As long as you stop several days before freshening colostrum production won't be disrupted.  

I personally wouldn't milk before kidding though, because I like the doe to have that "down time".


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 22, 2011)

Im not going to milk her, I want the baby to have all that milk, but her bag is so big lol poor thing. Now I guess its just a waiting game. The first breeding would have been in December but I never saw him mount her, actually she hated him and wanted nothing to do with him so he went home with in the hour. She was just butting him and getting away from him. In January we bred her to a differant buck and she liked him much better. I will try to get some pics of her today


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 22, 2011)

Heres her bag not a great pic its hard to get good lighting because its black




Fat belly


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

Just going off of the entire month of december, she has April 30th - May 30th to pop(if something did happen in secret with first attempt)

If you let me know the date that she had her first rendezvous, I can give you a potential time to start looking for labor signs.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 22, 2011)

It almost looks like she took the first time...but that udder isn't big yet  wait til it's full before you feel sorry for her!

Download a gestation calculator here:
http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html

It will install as a flash app on your desktop.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 22, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> that udder isn't big yet  wait til it's full before you feel sorry for her!


I agree!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> It almost looks like she took the first time...but that udder isn't big yet  wait til it's full before you feel sorry for her!
> 
> Download a gestation calculator here:
> http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html
> ...


   Yes, yes, YES!  Everyone who breeds goats needs to have this(just if you have a pygmy, know that they typically will go between 145-150 days from their breeding)


----------



## helmstead (Apr 22, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> (just if you have a pygmy, know that they typically will go between 145-150 days from their breeding)


Where in the world did you get that idea?   _ALL_ goats kid around that time frame...


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 22, 2011)

I calculated her due date for the second date but being that I dont think he bred her I didnt note the date for the first :/


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I suppose I should have said that Pygmies are more notorious for kidding closer to 145 than 150 days.   And I guess not ALL goats kid in that time frame.. reading through the posts in the "birthing, weaning, and raising young goats" section, it appearsz this year most people's goats are going around 157-164 days.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 22, 2011)

Before I raised dairy goats, I raised Pygmies.  All of the goats I've ever kidded went, on average, on day 143.  Very occasionally I have the odd doe go over day 150 by MAYBE a day or two, but I'm talking maybe 1 kidding out of the whole year.

And, does kidding on days 157-164...I would tend to say the owners had incorrect breeding dates - failed to notice 5 day heats, etc.  That's almost unheard of...


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 22, 2011)

All goats have the same gestation.  150 days.  maybe a couple days early maybe a couple days late, but 150 days.  Since we are all "online" here use that cool thing called "google" it's really handy!  A doe that has gone 164 days (14 days or 2 weeks past)  would be a dead doe.  someone didn't record the breeding or see it happen at all.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 9, 2011)

UPDATE!! 
She is definatly bred, we can see and feel a baby or hopefully babies  Cant wait!! 4 weeks to go and her bag continues to grow. Its pretty huge now!


----------

